# Experiences of cellulitis?



## soloequestrian (6 December 2011)

My mare presented with a tree-trunk leg last week and is now on antibiotics and bute for cellulitis.  Before she started the drugs, there was serum weeping from a small patch of scabs just inside her hock.  This has stopped, and the swelling has gone down a tiny bit I think, but other than that nothing has changed.  She has had the treatment for four days so far, and I have antibiotics for another three.  The vet said to get back in touch if the leg was still up at the end of the course.  How long would I expect for everything to start clearing up?  She isn't lame, so I'm considering taking her for a walk to get things moving a bit - they are tending to stand around a lot now everything is frozen.
Anyone's experiences would be welcome!


----------



## Nocturnal (6 December 2011)

My horse has had ridiculous problems with cellulitis. Ime the leg will go down towards the end of the anti bi's; the first few days they stay quite swollen. I wouldn't worry too much at this stage, but if it's not cleared up by the end of the course of ABs do give the vet a call, as cellulitis can be a tenacious b*gger at times.


----------



## bordermare (6 December 2011)

My mare had this a few years ago and I seem to remember it took while for the leg to go down properly. She was on box rest and I was instructed to walk her around for 10mins - 4 times a day. She was initially very lame but sound after a few days.

That leg to this day still fills a bit more if she's standing in though.


----------



## Oberon (6 December 2011)

There's this thread. I put a pic on there of my horse's cellulitis

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=488228&highlight=cellulitis


----------



## fatpiggy (6 December 2011)

My mare has had a few doses of lymphangitis over the years, and has a thickened hind leg so obviously had it before I bought her.  I always have penecillin for her but have had outstanding results with homeopathic Apis Mel (30c) . Two pills at least 3 times a day and you can see the difference within 24 hours or less.  Getting them walking is definitely the key though so that the limb can pump the rubbish out of the lymph system.


----------



## Kenzo (6 December 2011)

It could a few weeks or a month to clear, usually with little flare ups between.

Exercise is a must, so plenty of walking about as many times as you can get her out if she's on box rest providing she's not hobbling and in pain.

Hot and cold hosing as well as regular massage and strestches will get the circulation going as well.

Stable bandages can help but if your not too sure about doing them then don't, it can potentially do more harm than good.

Changing your horses lifestyle will help prevent future flare ups, so if your horse is stabled for a long periods then obvioulsy changing this to longer or 24/7 turnout.

Also it might be worth putting her on a supplement like Global Herbs Lymph Blend.


----------



## soloequestrian (6 December 2011)

Thanks for all of the replies - it sounds as though things are progressing normally, although the horse in the linked thread that died is giving me the heebie-jeebies!
She is already out 24/7, she hasn't been noticably lame at all, just a tiny bit stiff when I loaded her to go to the vets.  I will walk her about today and see if it helps things disperse.


----------



## Oberon (6 December 2011)

soloequestrian said:



			Thanks for all of the replies - it sounds as though things are progressing normally, although the horse in the linked thread that died is giving me the heebie-jeebies!
She is already out 24/7, she hasn't been noticably lame at all, just a tiny bit stiff when I loaded her to go to the vets.  I will walk her about today and see if it helps things disperse.
		
Click to expand...

I've seen it happen in humans too. 

Any rampant infection if left untreated, or if the system is just too weak to fight has the potential to move onto septicaemia.


----------



## Twizzel (6 December 2011)

Needs to be treated v quickly or can turn into lymphangitis, if the antibiotics don't work don't be afraid to have the vet back for another course it often needs a big course of anti-biotics and anti-inflamatories to really hit it on the head. Horse I used to look after had it over the cold spell last winter and had to live out 24/7 and constantly keep moving, look at what you're feeding too as I seem to remember we had to take starch and proteins (it was one or the other) out of his diet. If your horse isn't lame gentle walking hacks will help to bring the swelling down, but most importantly try to keep him/her out 24/7. Hope your horse gets better soon


----------



## soloequestrian (6 December 2011)

I just took her for a walk along the road and she is sound - she did a little bit of trot on the way back - so I'm reassured for the moment that she's not going to keel over with septicaemia.... it does seem to have taken the swelling down a little too.
Will keep at it and bear in mind the possible long course of antibiotics.
Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Andalucian (6 December 2011)

If there is any weeping going on still get the vet back it could be Lymphangitis, rather than cellulitis.

If treated effectively by the vet, such swelling can be gone in 24 hours.  Don't accept a slow response, ask for more treatment if its not gone by now.  Baytril is the best thing for Cellulitis, but for Lymphangitis, you need diuretics as well and it will be gone in 24 hours.

Good luck


----------



## angrovestud (6 December 2011)

diuretics will not work on thickened scar tissue blocking lymphatic flow I know as I have lymphodema and they are contra indicated I have also had horses here at the stud with the condition you need to treat with antibs and after any infection has gone you can use a low strech bandage to reduce the effected limb.
the horse would benefit from movement once treated with Ant bs


----------



## Lotty (6 December 2011)

My mare got cellultis after a puncture wound. I called vet out and he gave me some antibiotics to give her, the swelling went away very soon after.


----------



## Andalucian (7 December 2011)

angrovestud said:



			diuretics will not work on thickened scar tissue blocking lymphatic flow I know as I have lymphodema and they are contra indicated I have also had horses here at the stud with the condition you need to treat with antibs and after any infection has gone you can use a low strech bandage to reduce the effected limb.
the horse would benefit from movement once treated with Ant bs
		
Click to expand...

That may be your experience, but in my experience diuretics were the only thing that controlled repeated Lymphangitis for my last mare - A/Bs of course, but she needed more than that to get the swelling down quick and they did it in 8 hours every time.


----------

